# Baby brown snake



## rodentrancher (Apr 12, 2005)

5 day old baby brown snake. Cute but don't touch. Photo courtesy of some strange bloke


----------



## diamond_python (Apr 12, 2005)

Browns look great as hatchies!  Nice pic.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 12, 2005)

Not one of Mark's best pics, but nice all the same. He's got some good stuff here in his portfolio.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2005)

it is a nice pic,they lose a bit of quality once they get shrunk and cropped
baz


----------



## thals (Apr 12, 2005)

absolutely adorable brown snake


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2005)

That is a very cool looking baby brown snake! Hard to believe that little thing could kill you  hehehe


----------



## womas4me (Apr 12, 2005)

I'd be dead cause they look lots like moon snakes.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: RE: Baby brown snake*



moosenoose said:


> Hard to believe that little thing could kill you  hehehe


 It would be unlikely to kill you, very short fangs and not much venom, *BUT* it's venom at that stage is a lot stronger than an adults brown so a bite should be taken very seriously
*Fuscus via Cooltabng*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Baby brown snake*

Thanks Mark/Chezza baby! hehehee


----------



## Dicco (Apr 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Baby brown snake*

Love baby browns, so adorable, sorry to go off topic Cheryl, but if you get a chance could you please ask Mark what happened to his site, wouldn't mind ordering some prints off him.
Cheers


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 15, 2005)

> I'd be dead cause they look lots like moon snakes.



This one was in a critter keeper in the bedroom of a 8 year old. Someone told him it was a Bandy Bandy and harmless. :shock:


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 15, 2005)

They would be great looking snakes if they kept the banding !


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 15, 2005)

I would love to see an adult eastern brown with bandings like that.


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 16, 2005)

Dicco, Mark has been off the web for the last few months till he got here and relaxed a bit, so I guess if he migrates to Brissie or the Gold Coast, he will get organised again with his website. His photos are absolutely beautiful. Very well done and sort of very different to other photography I have seen of reptiles and amphibians. His frog pics are great! I luv em! Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Dicco (Apr 16, 2005)

dobermanmick said:


> They would be great looking snakes if they kept the banding !



Some Eastern Browns will keep banding as adults, at the QLD Museum they have a specimen of a banded adult, and I think of another interesting variation. It's worth the visit if you live near by.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2005)

westerns keep the bands well dont they

http://members.iinet.net.au/~bush/nuchal.html

some pretty ones here
baz


----------



## Dicco (Apr 16, 2005)

Gwardar's are a beautiful snake indeed, if it wern't for they're 'flightyness' they'd be on top of my list for when I get my Ven's Licence.


----------

